# Also made some Dragon Eggs.....



## Pensmyth (Sep 21, 2020)

My granddaughters like watching what I'm creating in the shop so I told them I was going to make some dragon eggs for them. Here's my first few attempts. The first one was cast using acorn caps and Alumilite resin & dye the second was just a straight resin casting and the last is a block of triple dyed stabilized box elder and with this one I used a new stabilizing media called SOS 3. I have a feeling I'll be getting more requests for eggs....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 21, 2020)

The blue one does it for me. Looking forward to seeing more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pensmyth (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks! It kinda makes me feel like I'm looking down from outer space through the clouds and at an ocean.


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 22, 2020)

Those are awesome,I like the blue one too. I see what you were saying about looking through the clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2020)

Gorgeous work! The blue one is very nice but even though I'm not a huge fan of purple, the acorn one catches my eye the most!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2020)

Wildly cool! Fascinating! Chuck


----------

